# Heres Some of me collection Enjoy



## Digswithfingers (Jul 24, 2009)

hello everyone this is nothing special but i like them. a lot of them were purchased from flea markets or yard barn sales.






Hello


----------



## madman (Jul 24, 2009)

hello nd  welcome to the forum  that is a very nice collection thanks for sharing!     mike


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks special to me---nice display.   Fred.


----------



## glass man (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW MR. FRED IS RIGHT! WONDERFUL DISPLAY! THANKS FOR THE PICS.! JAMIE


----------



## Digswithfingers (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello thanks for the warm welcome. i have actually been a member for a while, figured it was time to start posting.
 im actually downgrading my collection and sticking with certain categories of bottles.i have a thing for bitters and meds, some flasks and whiskeys, im doing away with my food bottles and inks.heres another photo i forgot to post


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 24, 2009)

Great collection!!! I love seeing pics of mass quantities of old bottles!! I know what you're saying though, after a while it's time to narrow down the scope of interest, there's so many types of bottles out there.. but you have a lot of nice looking foods and sauces!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 24, 2009)

Great display and collection ! Wish i had fleas and yard barn sales in my area  like those .Like the forum name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If selling on e-bay please post a link,thanks .


----------



## Delta Digger (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome...Very nice Collection... How long u been collecting...


----------



## Digswithfingers (Jul 25, 2009)

about 5 years now. i have dug some of them, i know how to dig them i just dont get the time to lol


----------



## potstone (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice display, I like to see all types of old bottles together like that.
 Keep doing what your doing, It's a lot of fun and sooner or later
 you may stumble across that super deal at the flea market.
 Thanks for the photos, Greg


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 25, 2009)

thanx for sharing with us. your display is wonderful..........


 welcome to our little corner of the world.

 jim


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice looking collection


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 5, 2009)

Increible collection. I should probably only collect certain types of bottles but I just love em all. I want to have a specimen of at least one of each type of bottle ever made  Ill find the room. 

 I really love inks though, can you just give me yours lol


----------

